# What is the perferred engine oil?



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm somewhat new to Plowsite but i've been reading up for a couple weeks now. I was just wondering what you guys used for motor oil in your truck? Anyone swear by synthetic or a certain brand? Some people say it doesn't matter and others will only use one certain product. Any opinions?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Amsoil..............


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

rsvees;869911 said:


> Amsoil..............


Same here, not cheap but after a 100K miles on my plow truck it still runs like new, oil stays pretty clean even when its time to change the oil.

Mike


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I always use Mobil 1. Call me lazy but as long as my 100,000 warranty is in effect I have the stealer do it. After that I will do it myself. I am halfway there. 

And I use the DIC.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Mobil Clean 5000 5w-30 for me. I change it every 2500-3000.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If you get an Amsoil Commercial Account, it costs the same of less then Mobil 1


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Amsoil in every piece of equipment I manage at the resort as well as at home except during break in to seat the rings.


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

I was thinking of switching to Amsoil from Mobil Clean 5000 but just wanted to see if there was anything out there that people preferred more than that. Sounds like that stuff is what I want to be using. Thanks guys.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just switched the truck to Amsoil. Will be switching the whole fleet over.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Amsoil in the dmax, Mobil1 syn in the 97


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Mobil 1 in the truck and car, Truck has 100,000 on it and runs like i bought it yesterday.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I use Mobil 1 5w-30 in the truck. Change the oil every 10k, filter every 5k and top it off as needed. 125k on the clock and no issues.

I think once you move to a good quality synthetic oil, continuing up the ladder to real premium oils like Amsoil is the point of diminishing returns. Any number of people here have had trucks got well over 200,000 miles on original motors using regula non-synthetic oils and doing the change every 3k...the key from my prespective is less of whihc oil you're using, as making sure you use a decent quality filter, do full filter/oil changes at the correct intervals for your application and keep the oil pan properly filled.

For those that get AMSoil at the mobil price, thats terrific...but in my opinion, this is one of those cases where the premium product isn't worth the extra money and the mid range products are more than adequate.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

I am definitely going to go with a synthetic because of the high mileage of my truck (157,000) but maybe still deciding between the availibilty of mobil 1 vs. Amsoil and it's reputation but being very expensive and always having to order


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

May be B&B will chime in on this question ..... I too am a little confused on what to use on an older truck with higher miles 01 2500 HD 131,000 mi.
Synthetic or regular oil...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My Napa stocks Amsoil.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to be a big fan of synthetics and Mobil 1 in particular, but after doing multiple oil analysis on the engine in my 98 K1500 with the 5.7L, I switched back to conventional. My wear values were not where they should have been, especially my lead readings and the recommendation from Blackstone Labs was to keep changing my oil at 3,000 miles. I ran the Mobil 1 for about 40,000 miles before switching back to conventional. My engine was also noisier with the Mobil 1 and quieted down with the conventional oil.

I decided I wasn't getting my money's worth and switch to Chevron Supreme conventional. My wear metals went down and Blackstone Labs said that I could start extending my oil changes. I later switched to Havoline conventional when Chevron became impossible to find. I currently use Valvoline conventional since Walmart quit carrying Havoline and its harder to find but I like Havoline better so I may have to find someone who carries it. I have not done oil analysis in quite awhile so I don't know how the Valvoline is doing but I think it may have some synthetic in it because the engines in all of my vehicles are noisier with it.

Wayne


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I run Amsoil in everything, front to back. I was changing oil every 5k but it starts to get spendy. So now I'm going 8k and 10-12k in the Freight(28qts). The only thing I don't like about going longer on oil changes is you still have to remember to grease it between oil changes.


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

mayhem;872319 said:


> I use Mobil 1 5w-30 in the truck. Change the oil every 10k, filter every 5k and top it off as needed. 125k on the clock and no issues.
> 
> I think once you move to a good quality synthetic oil, continuing up the ladder to real premium oils like Amsoil is the point of diminishing returns. Any number of people here have had trucks got well over 200,000 miles on original motors using regula non-synthetic oils and doing the change every 3k...the key from my prespective is less of whihc oil you're using, as making sure you use a decent quality filter, do full filter/oil changes at the correct intervals for your application and keep the oil pan properly filled.
> 
> ...


How do you change the oil every 10,000 and the filter every 5,000,how is that posible?????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

vinny69;872416 said:


> How do you change the oil every 10,000 and the filter every 5,000,how is that posible?????


Unscrew the filter. Put on new filter. Top off oil. Done.


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

70Monte
I am running the same motor as you in my truck. What kind of mileage do you have it on and if it is high, are you running conventional high mileage or just regular conventional. The high mileage stuff seems to me like its probably no different from regular conventional. You also brought up an interesting point about not liking synthetics in that motor. I'll definitely have to take that into consideration.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Talk to Alaska Boss - he swears by Amsoil and his truck is 17 years old with 300,000 miles.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

98GMCSIERRA;872445 said:


> 70Monte
> I am running the same motor as you in my truck. What kind of mileage do you have it on and if it is high, are you running conventional high mileage or just regular conventional. The high mileage stuff seems to me like its probably no different from regular conventional. You also brought up an interesting point about not liking synthetics in that motor. I'll definitely have to take that into consideration.


I bought this truck new and ran 5W-30 Mobil 1 in it from about 1,000 miles to about 40,000 when I quit using it. I currently have about 114,000 miles on it and am using regular conventional 5W-30 Valvoline. I've not tried the high mileage stuff and I don't know if it would make any difference or not. With the quality of conventional oil these days, I personally don't think synthetic is needed in most cases and I think most conventional oil has some synthetic in it anyway. A lot of people swear by synthetics though so its a personal decision. Go to www.bobistheoilguy.com to read all about all kinds of oil related topics. They have a good section on oil analysis results. My oil analysis results from this truck are probably still on there some where under my username "wtd"

Wayne


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

As I mentioned, I just switched my truck to Amsoil. It's a 97 K2500/350 w/140K. I gave it mulch thought before I made the switch. After some research and advice from the resident GM guru I made the switch. Been about a thousand miles. No measurable usage so far. Truck runs and sounds fine. For the past two years I had been using Valvoline MaxLife Synthetic blend, which by most accounts is a fine quality oil. Poor testimonials for Amsoil (Roy...) are few and far between.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

vinny69;872416 said:


> How do you change the oil every 10,000 and the filter every 5,000,how is that posible?????


You unscrw it, put a new one in and top off the oil. Its about a quart give or take that you ahve to add.

Even though the filter is at the bottom of the motor, its not holding all the oil in your engine and when its cold, there is virtually nothing behind it...a little bit dribbles out, but its really not much.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Schaeffer oils and grease in everything---oldest oil co. in the U.S.Schaffer perfected the moly solution where others failed with the moly settling out and clogging oil ports.I'm on SOS with their lab on my Dmax-I change out at 7-8K miles--all good.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Shell rotella 15 40 in all 3 diesels. isuzu,kubota and the duramax.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Kendall 5w30 in the truck with the 6.0 and 154k, Kendall 10w30 in the Blazer 5.7 and 143k. Both run awesome to say the least, run either ac delco or bosch filters. I tried mobil 1 synthetic in my truck over the summer, and I filed that into the wrong call folder. Usage went way up, and there was engine noise. Went thru about 3qts in 3k miles. Mind you this engine does not leak a drop nor smoke. Went back to the Kendall and usage is about 1/2 qt between changes and no noise. I have synthetics in the rest of the truck and its fine, just the LS is kinda pissy on synthetics. I like changing my oil for less that 30 bucks, lol


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Motorcraft 15/40, in all trucks, and mowers


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mobil 1.....


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Amsoil is good no doubt about it. But this is the best kept secret when it comes to conventional oil IMO. Yes, the "green oil" is really green.

http://www.bradpennracing.com/Default.aspx


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

We run Pennzoil 5w30 full syn. in all our gas motors. And Delo 15w40 in all our diesel's,with 6month or 6k mile intervals.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

does anyone have the Part #'s for mobil-1 oil filters that the 5.7 uses? theres 1 small one and one large one.
thx


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

misanthrope;879944 said:


> does anyone have the Part #'s for mobil-1 oil filters that the 5.7 uses? theres 1 small one and one large one.
> thx


The truck in your signature? 4X4 I assume? If so M1-201.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I have tried quite a few including mobil 1 synthetics many different conventionals and I usually run mobil clean 5,000 seems to be a happy medium at a decent price. However right now it has Oreilly brand 5w30 in it now just because it was on sale and I am a cheap sob lol.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cooking Oil ... It takes the heat..... Smells good after while too....


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

ams oil here too get better gas millage its in the gears tranny and motor. 85 is pushin 16 t 17 mpgs with a 137,000 350 and 3.08 gears its a plowin son of a gun


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I seriously dont think it matters, my 2005 GMC express work van has 240,000 miles and gets changed with penz or castrol....


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Yup 4x4*



B&B;880221 said:


> The truck in your signature? 4X4 I assume? If so M1-201.


Thanks BB.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whatever Farm and Fleet has on sale. Usually their house brand, citgo, or shell. 10w30 in the winter and 10w40 in the summer. AcDelco filters. Change the oil and filter every 3k.


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

Mark
Is there a reason you run 10w30 and 10w40 vs 5w30? From my understanding, doesn't 5w give you better circulation during cold starts? Obviously if you are plowing, you live in an area where you encounter cold weather, I was just wondering what your reasoning would be to use the thicker oil.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

5W-30 Valvoline in everthing mowers truck and car. no problem with burning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

98GMCSIERRA;884950 said:


> Mark
> Is there a reason you run 10w30 and 10w40 vs 5w30? From my understanding, doesn't 5w give you better circulation during cold starts? Obviously if you are plowing, you live in an area where you encounter cold weather, I was just wondering what your reasoning would be to use the thicker oil.


No particular reason really. It's just what my dad has always run and I just keep doing the same since there is always cases of it in our shop. Never noticed a problem and we don't get ride of a vehicle until the miles are getting up there pretty good around 200k+. All have had gm small blocks in them


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mobil 1 in every truck. I would also say that when I change oil filters( PITA BTW) there is more than a trickle coming out of it! The chevy 8.1L filter is protected like the Hope Diamond under there!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

mobil 1 in trucks and royal purple in my mowers and utvs


----------



## 98GMCSIERRA (Nov 16, 2009)

Mark13;885083 said:


> No particular reason really. It's just what my dad has always run and I just keep doing the same since there is always cases of it in our shop. Never noticed a problem and we don't get ride of a vehicle until the miles are getting up there pretty good around 200k+. All have had gm small blocks in them


Oh okay, Thanks for the reply Mark. Its nice to pick the brain of someone whose running the same truck as me. Just thought you might have been holding the secret of using 10w to make the good old 5.7 run 300 or 400k :laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

98GMCSIERRA;885758 said:


> Oh okay, Thanks for the reply Mark. Its nice to pick the brain of someone whose running the same truck as me. Just thought you might have been holding the secret of using 10w to make the good old 5.7 run 300 or 400k :laughing:


My dad used to have a '90 chevy c1500 with the 5.0 in it. Sold it with 224k or 242k on it. Always used 10w in it and never had a problem. Tiny puff of blue smoke on start up and that was it. He sold his 02 silverado 1/2ton last fall with the 4.3 in it. Had 161k on it running 10w no problems. I'm at 175k and no problems either. Some say 10w will hurt the motor over time. I dont buy into it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I've always run Valvoline 10w-30 with an AC Delco filter in the Chevy, and Rotella-T 15w-40 with a WIX filter in the CTD. 

Dropped the pan on the Chevy last fall to replace the rusty OEM stamped steel unit, clean as a whistle with 135K (forward miles) on the ticker.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have always run 10w in all my 5.7s. My Blazer has 144k with no smoke what so ever, my 94 2500 had over 200K and the pan was clean inside when I replaced it. That truck is still running to this day with well over 300K, original engine and still plows. Even the 80's 5.7s had 10w in them. I have always stuck with Kendall though. I hope these LS engines have the same longevity like the 5.7


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been running castrol GTX 5w30 in my 350 since its the cheap stuff but I refuse to put anything that says motomaster on my truck. I'm switching this oil change to kendall GT-1 synthetic blend 5w30 since its what napa has, which is where I get the napa gold filter. I change it every 5000km, just turned over 255,000, changing it tomorrow. I really don't think it matters what oil you run if it's regular oil, as long as you change it consistently. I would try synthetic if my truck didnt have as many miles as it does though. My neighbor used to have a 1/2 ton gmc 4x4 with a 350 and it ran right up until 450,000 MILES before the truck basically just fell apart around it, still running. He just ran normal oil, but oil and filter every 5000km consistently.


----------



## rangerpro1253 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mobil 1, all synthetic oils to date are/have the same basic poperties, it just depnds on how much money you want to spend per quart.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We run rotella 10w30 in the winter and 15w40 in the summer for the whole fleet. We buy our oil and grease by the barrel. I figure I save about $10 - $80 per oil change X 30 vehicles = about 45 to 60 Oil changes per year. We just changed the oil on our CAT 988 B 15 Gallons + 1 Gallon for the 2 oil filters.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

rotella t full synthetic in my d-max


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Blackstone Oil Report*

Now I know I don't have many miles on the motor, 22k is all but I have a 90hp tune on it and I do like to nail the stupid pedal more than I probably should which is why I was curious about doing an oil analysis.

From new I have only been running Shell Rotella T 15-40 and until this past weekend Delco filters.I really needed an oil change and couldn't get my hands on a Delco filter so I went with a Napa Gold.

My only visual concern was the Delco had 8 holes I believe around the filter end where the Napa only had 6, and they looked to be the same size diameter hole so it's not like the Napa one had bigger holes to make up for it.

I let this oil change go longer than I usually would which is one reason why I ended up having to use a Napa filter (didn't want to put it off any longer). It also it helped with the oil report as I could see what an extra 1100 miles on the oil might read and they say "viscosity was still 15-40". I didn't do a TBN report which will tell you how much oil life your oil may still have left in case you want to try and extend you oil changes. It's another $10.00 on top of the $22.50 for the regular test.

Hope this may help anyone who is curious.


----------

